# middle coromorant



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Is any body going fishing in the cormorant area. Especially middle cormorant. I would like to hear if you are get anything this weekend.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

check out the panfish topic there was a post about Middle C.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I've alwyas done well on Middle C, but that is for bass.

I also caught a walleye on a spinnerbait there once.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I was out on middle cormorant this weekend. Didn't get any walleyes caught some northerns.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I didn't even try for walleyes this weekend. It was to rainy and windy. I might head out next weekend.


----------

